# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  العبايه فوق راسك حشمة وطيب وثبـــــــات   .....

## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

 
*العبايه فوق راسك حشمة وطيب وثبـــــــات .....* 




*العباية عولموها وانفثو فيها السموم* 
*ـــــــــ من ملاهي الرقص جابوا فكر تخصير العباة* 

*ضيقوا صدر العباة ووسعوا اطراف الكموم* 
*ــــــــ ونزلوها لين وصلت آخر أكتاف الفــــــــتاة*  

*بانت نحور الصبايا وانكشف شكل الهدوم*
*ـــــــــــ والغبية تحسبنها زايده زين وحــــــــــــلاة*  

*والبراقع دلعوها لين عام الخد عوم* 
*ـــــــــــ لازم القرضه توسع والكحل يلقى الحــــياة* 

*طوروا شكل النقاب وصارت الدعوه علوم* 
*ـــــــــــــ صار شفاف(ن)يوضح خدها وايا الشـــــــفاة*  

*وآخر الصرعه لثام(ن)يفتن الرجل العزوم*
*ـــــــــــ والفتن قالوا ضلاله للقلوب المؤمنـــــــــات*  

*إتركيهم ياالطاهره وخلي اللايم يلوم* 
*ـــــــــ وسعي خصر العبايه واكرمي بالمكرمــــــات* 

*وإن رفعتيها لراسك أصبح الراس محشوم* 
*ــــــــ العبايه فوق راسك حشمه وطيب وثبـــــــات*  

*ياعفيفه لايغرك بعض غربان(ن) تحوم* 
*ـــــــــ أنتي فوق الكل أنتي فوق روس النايـــــــــفات*  

*ضيقوا صدر العباة ووسعوا اطراف الكموم* 
*ـــــــــ وبيجي يوم(ن) نشوف شقوق في وسط العبــــاة* 



*و ســلامتكم* 


*<<< أبيات منتقاة من قصيدة طويلة تحاكي الواقع ،،* 
*فأحببت نقلــهـآ لكم ..* 

*/*
*\*
**

----------

أم غدير (09-15-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (06-15-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (01-23-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


محتوى ثري بالجمال...موسوم بالعظة ..

اسأل الله لنا ولكم السير على نهج فاطمة سيدة النساء وابنتها الطاهرة زينب الطهر ...
صلوات الله وسلامه عليهما ..


غاليتي ..

بورك عطاءكِ الساقي بـِ شـِرب الوجدان....
سلم انتقاءكِ الموفق..

بعد إذنك سوف يتم نقله للشعر والخواطر المنقولة ...
والشكر يرفرف بسما عطاءك..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل
ودمتِ بعناية الهادي النقي..

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*السلام على مولاتي الزهراء* 

*وابنتها زينب الحوراء* 

*وجدتها خديجة الغراء* 

*وسكينة عفيفة النساء* 





*والشكر المفعم  بالحب   ...*

*لدمعتي النوراء ...*

*ومرورها المعطاء ..*

----------


## أم غدير

_السلام عليكم_ 


_يعطييييش العاااافيه على الكلماااات الراااائعه_

_نقل في غااااااااااية الروووعه_

_يسعد اياااامش  ياااااارب_

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


كل الشكر والعافية 
لأم غدير 
ع هالتواجد المحترم 
لا خلا ولا عدم  
يا أخيتي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا على هيك قصيدة خيوووووه

----------


## هليج الشوق

روعه ماطرحتي

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مرور أروع ..*
*لا عدمته أبدا ..*
*لا خلا ولا عدم ***

----------


## الابتسامه الدائ

حسبي الله عليهم على دي عبايات
والله ساعات يزولو جبدي 

يارب ثبت علينا العقل والدين

----------


## موالية حيدر

> حسبي الله عليهم على دي عبايات
> والله ساعات يزولو جبدي 
> 
> يارب ثبت علينا العقل والدين



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*شفتِ اشلون  أيتها الابتسامة* 
*وين وصل الانفتاح ...!!*

*شكري يزاحم مرورك الواعي ..*

----------

